# Deutsche Telekom und IPv6

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

Ich habe heute zuerst das hier gepostet https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8610855.html weil ich dachte, dass meine Konfiguration vielleicht nicht in Ordnung war. Aber ich habe dann einen Neustart in Windows gemacht und versucht ping direkt mit google.com ipv6 zu machen und von Windows aus konnte ich nichts erreichen. Also sieht es so aus, als wäre nicht mein Gentoo das Problem sondern entweder mein Router oder meinen Telekom Anschluss.

Ich bemerke, dass ich keine Dienste über ihre IPv6 erreichen kann, hier zum Vergleich

```

$ curl -4 http://google.com

<HTML><HEAD><meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=utf-8">

<TITLE>301 Moved</TITLE></HEAD><BODY>

<H1>301 Moved</H1>

The document has moved

<A HREF="http://www.google.com/">here</A>.

</BODY></HTML>

 ~ $ curl -6 http://google.com

curl: (7) Failed to connect to google.com port 80: Permission denied

$ telnet 2a00:1450:4016:804::200e 80

Trying 2a00:1450:4016:804::200e...

telnet: connect to address 2a00:1450:4016:804::200e: Permission denied

```

Ich habe unter dem Kundencenter "Hilfe bei Störung" geklickt und es hat versucht eine Diagnose zu erstellen und dabei hat es den Hinweis gegeben, dass meine Fimrware (ich habe ein Speedport Smart 3) nicht aktuell sei, obowhl EasySupport aktiv ist. Ich habe ein Fimrware Update durchführen lassen und nach dem Neustart des Routers, bekomme ich nun die IPv4 bei DNS Auflösungen, d.h. "ping imap.mailbox.org" gibt mir jetzt 80.241.60.199 zurück anstatt 2001:67c:2050:106::143:199. Allerdings scheint noch etwas nicht ganz in Ordnung zu sein, weil 2 von 3 "dig imap.mailbox.org" liefert mir keine Ergebnisse.

Ich habe die Telekom Hotline angerufen, aber da konnten sie mir nicht helfen.Sie haben mir geraten die Werkseinstellungen vom Speedport zurückzusetzen. Ich habe das ausprobiert und meinen Router neu konfiguriert, allerdings hat das nicht das Problem behoben.

Kann jemand, der auch bei der Telekom Kunde ist, und ggf auch einen Speedport Smart 3 hat, auch ausprobieren, ob man Seiten über die IPv6 erreichen kann?

----------

## Marlo

hallo pablo_supertux,

ich bin nicht bei der Telecom.

Was bringt den eine Besuch bei: https://test-ipv6.com/

oder wenn du imap.mailbox.org erreichen kannst ein

ping6 imap.mailbox.org

du kannst auch mal die Ergebnisse von 

ifconfig

und

cat /etc/resolv.conf 

posten.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi Marlo

heute früh als ich https://test-ipv6.com/ aufgerufen habe, hat sie mir noch Fehler bei IPv6 angezeigt, jetzt habe ich keine Fehler bekommen. Und tatäschlich kann ich jetzt über IPv6 Sache erreichen:

```

$ ping6 imap.mailbox.org 

PING imap.mailbox.org(imap.mailbox.org (2001:67c:2050:106::143:199)) 56 data bytes

64 bytes from imap.mailbox.org (2001:67c:2050:106::143:199): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=33.2 ms

64 bytes from imap.mailbox.org (2001:67c:2050:106::143:199): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=32.3 ms

$ curl -6 http://google.com 

<HTML><HEAD><meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=utf-8">

<TITLE>301 Moved</TITLE></HEAD><BODY>

<H1>301 Moved</H1>

The document has moved

<A HREF="http://www.google.com/">here</A>.

</BODY></HTML>

$ telnet  2001:67c:2050:106::143:199 993

Trying 2001:67c:2050:106::143:199...

Connected to 2001:67c:2050:106::143:199.

Escape character is '^]'.

^]

telnet> Connection closed.

```

Die Sache ist die, als ich noch den Post verfasst habe, hat mich die Person von der Telekom angerufen, der mich davor bedient hatte. Er fragte, ob ich den Tipp von ihm ausgeführt hatte (Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen) und als ich sagte, dass ich das gemacht hatte aber das nichts gebracht hatte, hat er gesagt, er würde ein Ticket an die Techniker schreiben, weil was auf seinem Diagnosetool sieht, korrekt ist und IPv6 funktionieren sollte. Es würde vielleicht an der Vermittlungsstelle liegen und da kann weder er noch ich was machen.

Scheinbar haben die Telekom Techniker schneller reagiert und das Problem behoben? Oder nur Zufall und plötzlich geht es wieder?

Mein /etc/resolv.conf  sieht so aus:

```

search yaneznet.org

```

aber das liegt daran, dass ich ein eignes Bind betreibe und dort habe ich die Einstellung

```

    forwarders {

      192.168.2.1;

    };

```

wobei 192.168.2.1 die IP des Routers ist. Aber das Problem war nicht DNS Auflösung sondern, dass ich keine Routen über IPv6 Adressen hatten, denn selbst als ich "nameserver 192.168.2.1" oder "8.8.8.8" in /etc/resolv.conf gesetzt hatte, hat das nichts gebracht.

----------

## Marlo

Schön das es wieder geht.

Ich experimentiere ja auch mit ipv6. Sofern Fehler auftreten

prüfe ich von innen nach außen. Also erst ob meine Machine

überhaupt eine ipv6 Adresse hat mit

ifconfig

Dann sehe ich mir genau meinen Router an und musste feststellen, 

das es da auch zu Fehlern kommen kann. Für 5 Minuten vom Netz

nehmen und neu synchronisieren lassen hilft.

Zur Verstärking der ipv6 privacy sind 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/User:Needle

https://askubuntu.com/questions/1106069/18-04-how-to-disable-temporary-privacy-ipv6-addresses

ganz hilfreich.

Zum anschauen ist

 ip -6 addr

notwendig. Für ausgehende Netzwerkanfragen (zum Beispiel Aufruf einer Webseite) kommt die mittlere Adresse

zum Einsatz, so sie denn noch nicht abgelaufen ist.

Durch Zufall bin ich auf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=covmP7hmnsg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qemoXVd7Ihw

gestoßen und habe mich um DNSSEC DoT und DoH in den verschiedenen 

Varianten gekümmert. Dafür benutze ich entweder unbound oder besser

unbound mit stubby oder dnscrypt-proxy.

Zum testen von dnssec --> https://dnssec.vs.uni-due.de/ mit weiteren Testseiten und Tipps.

Meine Variante von unbound mit stubby für DoT funktioniert sogar auf meinen Win 10 Installationen.  :Smile: 

Was mich aber überrascht hat war diese Seite unserer Alpen-Nachbarn. https://www.netztest.at/de/

Wenn man beim Test die Anfrage nach cookies bejaht kann ich auf der Karte meine eigenen Standort

bis auf die Hausnummer genau sehen. Nun steht der DSL-Vermittlungskasten direk vor meiner Haustür.

Ich kann also nicht Entscheiden ob es die Adresse von mir oder der Standort vom Kasten ist.

Wäre nett wenn du mal auf die Österreicher klickst und das Ergebnis hier postest.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich aber überrascht hat war diese Seite unserer Alpen-Nachbarn. https://www.netztest.at/de/
> 
> Wenn man beim Test die Anfrage nach cookies bejaht kann ich auf der Karte meine eigenen Standort
> ...

 

Ich habe alles zugelassen, bei mir kam keine Karte nach dem Test. Aber während des Tests erschienen Koordinaten, als ich sie eingab, landete ich sehr nah von meinem Standort aber nicht nicht gleich vor der Haustür. Vielleicht hast du nur Glück, dass deine Vermittlungstselle wikrlich vor deiner Haustür ist.

----------

## mike155

Wie habt Ihr den RTR-Test denn gemacht? Mit einem Handy/Tablet mit GPS-Empfänger?

Woher soll denn die RTR-GmbH sonst Euren Standort wissen?

----------

## Marlo

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Woher soll denn die RTR-GmbH sonst Euren Standort wissen?

 

Ich meine vor einiger Zeit einmal gelesen zu haben, dass bei der Nutzung von ipv6 auch der Vermittlungskasten eine Adresse hat. Also

nicht nur eine ipv6 Adresse sondern auch eine Standortadresse. Also Stadt, Straße, Hausnummer. Ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht,

wäre aber eine Erklärung. Selbst einschalten der Privacy Extensions hilft leider nicht. Der Standort ist exact.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/User:Needle#Enable_IPv6_privacy_extensions_.28RFC4941.29

Bei der Nutzung des RTR Tests mit dem Smartphone wird man vom Browser direkt umgeleitet zum App-Store und muss die App herunterladen.

Es werden von der App zwei Berechtigungen abgefragt: Ob die App selbständig telefonieren darf - habe ich verneint; und ob der Standort ermittelt

werden darf - habe ich bejaht. Auf der nach dem Test ersichtlichen Karte weicht der Standort bei mir um ca. 60 m ab.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Es werden von der App zwei Berechtigungen abgefragt: [...] und ob der Standort ermittelt werden darf - habe ich bejaht.

 

Da kommt der Standort her. Nicht aus dem IP Daten-Netz.

Tipp: Apps und Browser grundsätzlich NICHT den Zugriff auf Standortinfomationen Deines Smartphones erlauben.

----------

## Marlo

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da kommt der Standort her.

 

 Und woher hat der Browser den Standort?

----------

## mike155

Na Du hast doch geschrieben, dass die App Dich explizit nach dem Zugriff auf den Standort gefragt hat und dass Du das erlaubt hast. Dann wird die App Deine Geo-Koordinaten wohl an RTR GmbH übertragen haben! Ab diesem Zeitpunkt kannte RTR die zu Deiner IP-Adresse gehörenden Geo-Koordinaten.

Aus dem IPv6 Datennetz kann RTR Deinen Standort jedenfalls nicht haben. RTR kennt durch den Datenverkehr mit Dir Deine IP-Adresse und die IP-Adressen von Routern auf dem Weg zu die Dir. Das können sie aber nicht auf auf Geo-Koordinaten mappen. Dein eigener Provider kann das vielleicht, weil er Zusatz-Infomationen über die Netz-Infrastruktur hat. Ein beliebiger Teilnehmer in einem IPv4 oder IPv6 Datennetz kann das aber nicht.

----------

## Marlo

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Na Du hast doch geschrieben, dass die App ...

 

Das war nicht die Frage! BROWSER war die Frage, woher weiß der Browser auf einem Desktop ohne GPS den Standort?

----------

## mike155

So ganz verstehe ich nicht, was Du gemacht hast. Du schreibst etwas von einer App und von einem Browser...

Aber gehen wir es der Reihe nach durch:

Der Browser auf Deinem Desktop kennt Deinen Standort nicht und kann ihn - so weit ich weiß - auch nicht direkt aus dem IPv4 oder IPv6 Datennetz ermitteln.

Es gibt aber Geolocation Services, über die Dein Browser Deine Geo-Koordinaten ermitteln kann.

Du kannst es ausprobieren: https://maps.google.de und dann den Button "Mein Standort" drücken. Oder https://www.w3schools.com/html/html5_geolocation.asp und dann "Try it yourself" und dann "Try it".

Es könnte auch ein Cookie mit Deinen Geo-Koordinaten auf Deinem Rechner geben, das von einer anderen Website gesetzt wurde - als Du Deine Daten mal preisgegeben hast.

Ansonsten könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Du zuerst die App benutzt hast (die den Standort übertragen hat) und dann Deinen Browser. Der Google Geolocation Dienst könnte sich Deine Geo-Koordinaten gemerkt haben - und die Geo-Koordinaten Deinem Browser anhand der IP-Adresse zugeordnet haben.

Last edited by mike155 on Tue May 18, 2021 12:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Heute Abend habe ich etwas experimentiert  :Smile: 

Zuerst war mein Computer mit meinem Router über Ethernet verbunden. Ich habe Geolokalisierung im Browser aktiviert und bin sowohl auf die Router-Testseite, als auch auf Google Maps (Button "Mein Standort") gegangen. Das Ergebnis war in beiden Fällen gleich: auf der Karte wurde ich 200 km zu weit südlich angezeigt.

Dann habe ich mich mit meinem Router über WLAN verbunden: jetzt haben mich sowohl die Router-Testseite, als auch Google Maps auf 5 Meter genau lokalisiert. Das war erschreckend!!!

Ich bin dann wieder zurück auf Ethernet. Aber sowohl die Router-Testseite, als auch auf Google Maps haben mich weiterhin genau lokalisiert.

Also, sobald man sich über WLAN mit seinem Router verbindet, werden bei der Anfrage an den Google Geolokalisierungs-Dienst die vom Rechner gefundenen WLAN-Funknetze mit übertragen. Und daraus kann Google den Ort erstaunlich genau bestimmen - weil es in der Umgebung Smartphones gibt, die auch diese Funknetze an Google senden und dabei auch ihre GPS-Koordinaten übertragen. Der Google Geolokalisierungs-Dienst muss dann nur noch Funknetze matchen - und kennt den Standort.

Nach dieser erschreckenden Erfahrung werde ich die Geolokalisierungs-Dienste jetzt wieder in allen meinen Browsern und Smartphones deaktivieren - und WLAN und Smartphones noch mehr misstrauen!

----------

## Banana

meinste das machen alle WLAN router oder ist das der Client?

----------

## ChrisJumper

OT: Beim Thema Standort seit ihr ein bisschen naive. Schaut euch mal z.B. dev-libs/geoip an. Das sind diese Services die eine IP Adresse, einer Lokalität zuordnen. Das wird auch aus Datenschutzgründen so gemacht das nicht die Hausnummer oder einzelne Adressen herunter gebrochen werden können.

In der Theorie. In der Praxis für Werbetreibende greifen, privat formuliert, ganz bestimmt die Werbenetzwerke, Broker von Nutzerverhalten bestimmt etwas hoch auflösendere über die Geräte der Smartphones und eines normalen Windows, in höherer Auflösung auf diese Informationen zu. Aber für das Wetter reicht es ja im groben 500 bis 1000 qm Umfeld.

Deswegen sammeln die Smartphones doch Fortlaufend die MAC-Adressen der WLAN-Router und entsprechende unterschiede in der Erreichbarkeit und wird mit 5G, da die Entfernung zu den Funkmasten sinkt noch hoch auflösender.

In Supermärkten verwendet man in jeder Regalreihe diese Netzwerke um genau zu sehen wie sich jeder einzelne Kunde durch die Regale bewegt und wo wie lange stehen bleibt. Da muss man sich um das IP-Netz weniger sorgen machen. Dafür gibt es weiterhin Proxys, VPNs und Verschlüsselung.

Die Browser selber, ermitteln aber schon den Standort wenn der vom Betriebssystem angeboten wird, über diese Ort Informationen des Betriebssystems. Alles was davor ist, beruht auf Schätzungen, auch über Schätzungen beim Interessen des Surf-Verhaltens. Pizza bestellt im 50 km Umkreis, Suche nach dem Einwohnermeldeamt, Eingaben aus Adressen in ein Forumlar (z.B. bei einer Onlinebestellung etc..).

Die Unschuld ist da leider seit 2003 verloren gegangen. Google entwickelt Browser nicht weiter for Charity. Mozilla war lange Zeit ein privates Gegenstück aber hat sich auch abgewendet. Wenigstens gibt es auch noch mit Chromium und Co entsprechende freie alternativen und Script und Add-Blocker.

@pablo_supertux

Lies dich mal ein wenig bei IPv6 ein. auch was die 6to4 und 4to6 Problematik betrifft. Weil du brauchst halt immer so eine Brücke wenn du aus dem IPv6 Netz, IPv4 Adressen erreichen willst. Auch nicht jeder Anbieter hat auf seinem Server immer ein IPv6 Gegenstück. Viele sparen sich das.

Manche Provider (Ich kenne die Telekom nicht) sind sogar so knausrig das sie keinen größeren Adressraum weitergeben um genug Adressen für Privacy Extension zu haben, oft auch nicht genug um 10 oder 20 eigene IPv6 Adressen zu vergeben an die Geräte im LAN. Da hilft dann nur IPv4 und eine 4to6 Bridge usw.

@Marlo

Danke für den Hinweis auf den dnssec Test!

P.s.: https://www.netztest.at/de/ hat bei mir keinen Standort. Die Karte zeigt Österreich und aus dem Test-Ergebnis geht lediglich der Backbone meines Providers hervor. Aber hab auch aktuell nur IPv4 in der Verwendung. Muss mich um v6, die Bridges und dnscrypt noch mal kümmern. Gerade seit dem jedes Android 10 und höher, per Voreinstellung DoT macht und Googleserver verwendet statt den Provider, hab das bisher immer auf Smartphones durch die Digitalcourage Server ausgetauscht.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Banana wrote:*   

> meinste das machen alle WLAN router oder ist das der Client?

 

Ja die Daten über WLAN-Netzwerke werden von allen Playern Apple, Microsoft, Google. Gesammelt, also über Smartphones, Google-Maps-Kamera-Autos, Ei-Phones, Android-Phones, Alexas, Kindles, Smart-TVs, Spielekonsolen usw. und die Geo-Datenbanken mit Updates versehen. Darüber bieten die auch diese Services an, mit der man sehen kann wie viel gerade in der Kneipe um die Ecke live los ist.

Das ist auch der Grund warum immer mehr Provider ein Provider-Router bei den Leuten hin stellen, die neben dem eigenen WLAN auch noch ein Provider-WLAN öffnet für alle, wirklich für alle Provider-Kunden die dem zu gestimmt haben. Damit lassen sich dann die Kunden, einfacher, über die ganze Stadt tracken, immer wenn in der Straße ein auch ein Provider-Router steht und WLAN anbietet.

Aber es geht noch weiter. Man kann mit diesen WLAN-Daten auch die Räume ausleuchten uns erkennen wie viele Menschen sich im Raum bewegen, auch wenn sie KEIN Smartphone tragen. Das kann man berechnen aus den üblichen Signal-Laufzeit Mustern, so ein WLAN-Router ist mittlerweile sehr kompliziert und nur die Geräte die die Ausrichtung und die "Reflektion" der Gegenstände im Raum berechnen, schaffen es quasi den Empfang noch einen TICK besser zu kalibrieren. Dafür wurden, jetzt lach nicht. Sogar schon Möbeldaten von Staubsauger-Robotern verkauft. Aber Smartphones machen das natürlich nebenbei auch. Nicht viel, nicht dauernd, aber so stichprobenartig, auch das es nicht zu sehr auf fällt und wenn der Akku eh zu viel und genug Energie hat.

Ich bin mir sehr sicher das diese Provider, die Daten über diese Haushalte auch noch verkaufen. Es geht darum Verhaltensdaten über Menschen, als Kapital-Ressource zu vermarkten. Dort wird quasi darauf gewettet wie wahrscheinlich ein bestimmtes Verhalten in Zukunft eintritt. Dafür zählt dann jedes Informations-Staubkörnchen. :)

@mike155

Die W3schools Geolocation Tests sind, alle Broken bei mir. Google Suche, Google Yotube, oder Google Maps funktionieren aber auch nicht mehr von meinen Geräten aus, die kann ich nur über Proxies direkt verwenden.

----------

## Marlo

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> So ganz verstehe ich nicht, was Du gemacht hast. Du schreibst etwas von einer App und von einem Browser...

 

Zuerst war ich mit Desktop-Browser auf der Seite. Als ich mit dem Handy-Browser auf die Seite ging und auf  "RTR - Netztest starten" klickte, wurde ich sofort auf die App umgeleitet.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber gehen wir es der Reihe nach durch:
> 
> Der Browser auf Deinem Desktop kennt Deinen Standort nicht und kann ihn - so weit ich weiß - auch nicht direkt aus dem IPv4 oder IPv6 Datennetz ermitteln.

 

Dachte ich auch.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt aber Geolocation Services, über die Dein Browser Deine Geo-Koordinaten ermitteln kann.
> 
> Du kannst es ausprobieren: https://maps.google.de und dann den Button "Mein Standort" drücken. Oder https://www.w3schools.com/html/html5_geolocation.asp und dann "Try it yourself" und dann "Try it".

 

Den Button "Mein Standort" habe ich nicht auf dem Desktop-Browser. Und "Try it yourself" und dann "Try it" funktioniert bei mir nicht.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es könnte auch ein Cookie mit Deinen Geo-Koordinaten auf Deinem Rechner geben, das von einer anderen Website gesetzt wurde - als Du Deine Daten mal preisgegeben hast.

 

Ich versuche peinlichst darauf zu achten, das ich mehrmals am Tag bzw. sehr oft den Cache lösche.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass Du zuerst die App benutzt hast (die den Standort übertragen hat) und dann Deinen Browser. Der Google Geolocation Dienst könnte sich Deine Geo-Koordinaten gemerkt haben - und die Geo-Koordinaten Deinem Browser anhand der IP-Adresse zugeordnet haben.
> 
> 

 

Siehe oben. Die Reihenfolge war anders herum.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Dann habe ich mich mit meinem Router über WLAN verbunden: jetzt haben mich sowohl die Router-Testseite, als auch Google Maps auf 5 Meter genau lokalisiert. Das war erschreckend!!!
> 
> 3. Ich bin dann wieder zurück auf Ethernet. Aber sowohl die Router-Testseite, als auch auf Google Maps haben mich weiterhin genau lokalisiert.
> ...

 

Jup. Ich fand das auch sehr erschreckend.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist auch der Grund warum immer mehr Provider ein Provider-Router bei den Leuten hin stellen, die neben dem eigenen WLAN auch noch ein Provider-WLAN öffnet für alle, wirklich für alle Provider-Kunden die dem zu gestimmt haben. Damit lassen sich dann die Kunden, einfacher, über die ganze Stadt tracken, immer wenn in der Straße ein auch ein Provider-Router steht und WLAN anbietet.

 

Eigendlich habe ich WLan nur für das Handy an. So einen "Provider-WLAN öffnet für alle" habe ich nicht. Aber ich kann natürlich die Fritzboxen der Nachbarn in weitem Umkreis sehen. Und wenn ich die sehen kann, können die mich auch sehen. Was die dann damit machen, weiß ich nicht.

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nach dieser erschreckenden Erfahrung werde ich die Geolokalisierungs-Dienste jetzt wieder in allen meinen Browsern und Smartphones deaktivieren - und WLAN und Smartphones noch mehr misstrauen!

 

Jup. Browser auf dem Desktop ja.

Aber ich habe ja ein Android-Handy, da wird es schwierig. Da habe ich OsmAnd+, OruxMaps und noch andere Navigationstool drauf (nicht Google-Maps), die ich für meine langen Radtouren brauche bzw. schätzen gelernt habe. D.h. auf dem Handy ist GPS eingeschaltet. Natürlich grenze ich bei den anderen Programmen die Geo-Nutzung aus und erteile keine Zustimmung zur Nutzung. Trotzdem hat Google Standortdaten von meinen Touren. Tja.

Aber zurück zu pablo_supertux und Ipv6. 

 "Der Adressraum von IPv6 reicht aus, um umgerechnet jeden Quadratmillimeter der Erdoberfläche inklusive der Ozeane mit rund 600 Billiarden Adressen zu pflastern." 

Das sollte für eine genaue Standortbestimmung ausreichen, aber wie?

Vielleicht wäre hierzu eine gesonderte Diskussion sinnvoll.

Grüße

Ma

----------

